# Need Help in Daytona Beach FL



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope this pup finds a loving home.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm in Tampa and foster for a wonderful rescue, GRRMF. I'm not positive they serve your area, but you can go to GRRMF.org and ask. There is also ECGRR which does say the serve Daytona on their website, ecgrr.com. Hope you're able to get things worked out, and thanks for taking care of that poor girl!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Aww, she's beautiful!


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

Bumping this up before the end of the night


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## sad (Apr 11, 2013)

Good morning everyone!

After a good nights sleep we woke up to a more relaxed puppy. We are trying to make it till tomorrow afternoon when the dog trainer comes by. So DH is taking her to work in the morning and the afternoon we are going to put her in the yard (its fenced) so that if I need time with my daughter or a time out I can go inside . I hope the trainer can help us out by assessing the situation and making a suggestion on whether it is a better idea to work on the dog with our family or to find her a better home. We won't bring her back to HS for sure, as much as I appreciate their work, the place is just sad.

EDIT I contacted the Central Florida rescue and will keep in touch with them, naturally they are worrying about Sugar's behavior issues too.


----------



## sad (Apr 11, 2013)

Here are some pictures from today. She's behaved very well but the neighbor did not come visit. I told him to come around the yard side tomorrow when the trainer is there, so that she can see what happens. He will be far enough away that it doesn't need to be a full frontal exposure to her triggers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying for her*



sad said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> After a good nights sleep we woke up to a more relaxed puppy. We are trying to make it till tomorrow afternoon when the dog trainer comes by. So DH is taking her to work in the morning and the afternoon we are going to put her in the yard (its fenced) so that if I need time with my daughter or a time out I can go inside . I hope the trainer can help us out by assessing the situation and making a suggestion on whether it is a better idea to work on the dog with our family or to find her a better home. We won't bring her back to HS for sure, as much as I appreciate their work, the place is just sad.
> 
> EDIT I contacted the Central Florida rescue and will keep in touch with them, naturally they are worrying about Sugar's behavior issues too.


Praying that you are able to keep this sweet little girl. She is probably terrified and has been left to protect & fend for herself for a long time. I'm pretty sure the trainer will be able to help you out. As far as the Central Florida Rescue, I would ask if they can at least come out and assess her. Another thing, please have her checked out by the vet-it's possible there is a medical issue going on that is causing her fearful reactions!


Here's another great Golden Rescue: 
http://www.grrswf.org/


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I hope the trainer or rescues can help you.
I have to say she has healed up remarkably well, you can't even tell she is missing an eye


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sad*

How is she doing? Praying you and your hubby can keep Sugar!


----------



## sad (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello everyone here, 

Apologies for not updating over the weekend. First of all, the news aren't good unfortunately . Sugar had to go back to the H.S. where she is now. Let me explain. 

Friday started well and except for some furniture chewing and a poo accident we had a good day at home and I was waiting for the afternoon appointment with the trainer. As difficult as it was for me i was really hoping things would go well. We were planning already the morning walks for next week, we wanted to go to the beach part where you can take dogs etc. The night before my DH took her for the evening walk while I was outside chatting with a group of neighbors including the one that scared her before; they walked right past us and she completely ignored him. For me that meant that it wasn't "personal" against him, but rather related to the situation. NOW I see that this was actually a bad sign. 

Then around noon my neighbor rang the door just as I put down my daughter for a nap. I didn't want to put Sugar and myself in a stressful situation again before i knew how to deal with it, so I left her in the living room and went out the back door through the yard, told neighbor he should come back another time, and went back in. I heard her barking inside but she calmed down when I came back. I petted her and made her sit down on her pillow, gave her a chew treat and genuinely thought she was OK. I felt kinda proud of myself handling this well and I really did not have a hint of anxiety in that moment. 

I realized that the barking had woken up my daughter and went to check on her in her room. Usually i close the door behind me because I didn't want Sugar in there. Well, as I opened the door to come back out I almost got bitten by a crazy barking, growling dog that was lunging at me. She looked completely blank as if she wouldn't recognize me. Of course the only thing I could think about was my baby behind me in the room so I just immediately slammed the door shut again. Sugar kept on growling and scratching the door. I took my daughter out and through the window in our bedroom where I kept my phone and called my husband, he said if he left now he'd lose his job cause his boss was there. More growling on the other side so I called the trainer and asked her what to do. At this point she said really better to do nothing because I have the infant with me, and I am not experienced with this kind of situation. Also interestingly she said that on the file on the computer it is noted "behavior issues", no one told us... I asked her what to do with sugar and she told me she'd cal the Animal control. The guy came and I watched from outside, luckily he was very good with animals and managed to bring her out on her leash as she apparently didn't get crazy at him at all. He promised me to bring her to HS where they already expected her. I was assured that she would qualify for a "Behavior rehab" program and then would be classified adoptable again (more than before??????) and she would make a good pet for someone. 

Well that is the status as of today. Honestly, we are all completely traumatized and spent the weekend throwing why's and if's around. Probably it was naive to think that if you give the puppy a good home she'll be thankful and adjust to it easily. We still got her leash and collar, bed, toys etc and my daughter points at them all the time because she doesn't understand. 

I talked to DH about re-adopting her after her program but both of us think that with the baby the risk is just too high. 



Jennifer1 said:


> I hope the trainer or rescues can help you.
> I have to say she has healed up remarkably well, you can't even tell she is missing an eye


I took the first pic upside-down, so I flipped it vertically. So that is also her 'good' side on the right but it looks as if it is the left side. She's still got the staples in .

Also I am not sure whether she is a pure breed, and whether this would make a difference to rescue groups. Can anyone help?

I'm sorry that I don't have a better story to tell.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

You did the best you could. Your children come first. Don't be so hard on yourself. Hugs


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm glad nobody got hurt. Clearly the dog had issues, and not for a first time owner. For whatever it's worth, I highly doubt I would have been successful either.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sad*

You did the best you could.


----------



## sad (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello all and thanks Karen to let me know they already have her back on the website for adoption. I can't send PMs yet..

I can NOT believe this!! She needs a training before she gets adopted or the next family will just run into more of the same issues. I hope they will let them know about her problems!

I'm going to mail back the rescue group now.


----------



## sad (Apr 11, 2013)

oh and for the record, we miss her


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

I am sorry that you went trhough this! It is always a stressful situation even if you dont have anxiety around dogs!

I think you did the best you could do. Her behavioral problems might be more than just something superfecial that a couple of training lessons can fix! If health related they should check it before putting her beack to adoption. If linked to a trauma or past event they should warn the people adopting and should aim for an experienced dog owner!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sad*

Sad

Be sure to contact all of the FL Golden Rescues for her-praying someone can take her in!

Adopt a Pet - Dogs

UNO | Share this pet with Friends | 
Animal ID 19580356 
Species Dog 
Breed Retriever, Golden/Purebred 
Age 5 months 13 days 
Sex Female 
Size Medium 
Color Golden 
Declawed No 
Housetrained Unknown 
Site Halifax Humane Society 
Intake Date 4/12/2013 


Adopt and Protect this pet with the 24PetWatch Gift of Pet Insurance. Visit


----------



## sad (Apr 11, 2013)

She looks so scared in the picture. awful. 

Well I did contact the rescues, but it seems that no one wants her. Now I think we should have kept her somehow... it's so difficult!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sad*

Did she try to bite?
Try this rescue.
Home - Ewenity Farms, a Border Collie Haven
I know it says they are a border collie haven, but they just took a Golden Mix in Fl, so praying the might.
What are you saying about her in the email you send to rescues?

Maybe one of these rescues would take Uno:


http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/FL299.html



http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/FL1000.html


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I read your posts today at lunch time and I am still crying. I am praying with whole my heart this poor puppy finds someone who can give her life she deserves from the day she was born to this world. I am so sorry for your pain too, thank you for trying.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Just saw this, very sad. Southeast Volusia Aid for Animals has a no kill shelter on Mango Tree drive in Edgewater. It is about a quarter of a mile south of Park avenue. Please see if you can get this pup there ASAP. I will be out all day training in Ferndale today. Please let me know if I can help in some way.
Jim


----------

